# What I do after I make all this stuff...



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2017)

All set up for a three day show in Minneapolis. After you make a ton of stuff you need to sell it to pay the bills and buy more materials 

My wonderful wife is helping me all weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2017)

I know that it's work, but it also looks like it will be fun too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 10, 2017)

You have a big chunk of real estate there, Colin.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> You have a big chunk of real estate there, Colin.



This is the first time I've taken a double booth. 10 feet deep, 20 feet wide.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> This is the first time I've taken a double booth. 10 feet deep, 20 feet wide.


If anyone can fill it, you can.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 10, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> If anyone can fill it, you can.



Tom, I think the goal is to empty it by selling what he's set up in it. Not send his wife out to shop at the other booths and fill his up. 

Hope the show goes well for you, Colin! I was supposed to be up in the Cities today and though about stopping by, but that trip got postponed until Monday.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Tom, I think the goal is to empty it by selling what he's set up in it. Not send his wife out to shop at the other booths and fill his up.
> 
> Hope the show goes well for you, Colin! I was supposed to be up in the Cities today and though about stopping by, but that trip got postponed until Monday.



If you did get here on Sunday, let me know, we go 10-5 and I've got a couple free tickets left somewhere I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 10, 2017)

Good luck Colin!


----------



## CWS (Nov 10, 2017)

Looks like a very well planned setup.


----------

